# Why Do You Build Up Your Car



## LONEWOLF (May 22, 2003)

i just wanted to know why most of you build up your cars i am doing a little research and wanted to know why. this is my reason i build my car. 

i always wanted a porsche more likely a gt2 or gt3 but the fact is that i am poor. i always like being the underdog. i wanted to build a car that can compete with porsches,m3's,corvettes any car that suppose to be a sportscar/supercar that costs over 40grand. 

i don't really like drag raceing becuase i find very little enjoyment don't get me wrong i like to see other guys run. and don't get me wrong how many times you run into somebody with a nsx,m3,porsche,viper,supra and any fast car at the races. these drivers don't risk it because they have more to lose. 

i find this funny because when i drive home to albany these guys are so willing to run. i find it funny that these guys will risk it on the highway in the middle of the night of course. then to come to spot were little or no surprises are present. (street races) 

the thing that i like about porsches/m3/nsx is that it acheive a balance it was decent in the the 1/4 mile times civil, and could be driven everyday. i don't believe in haveing a fast car that is lock up 90 percent of the time. i am a driver. and raceing against these guys is a rare event and it would piss me off if i was driving my hoopty. 

i was thinking today like why am i building my car for? then as i was going to work a g35 high beam me then i said thats why i do it. nothing more nothing less it feels good when people in expensive cars think they are fast and you blow by them so whats your reason? 

what are you building you car for? and don't say for my enjoyment becuase that is such a general answer. like they say there is a reason for eveything i just want to know yours.


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

I like thinking about really nice and fast grocery getter myself. I want to show that I can take a usually un sought after car with a 1.6 and still make it a competitor. Not only that but when its finished you wouldnt know it was an NX unless you have one or have a friend that does. I want to make all the kids say damn what is that but I also want to make the yuppies say damn what is that?Besides this car is just for fun until I get an R34 GTR HAHA!!!!!


----------



## sersr20dk (Oct 15, 2003)

you pretty much hit the nail on the head with that one. i work at an imported car service center, and i see everything from porsches to ferrari's to pretty much everything else that is overpriced. i like to have a car with a blue book of 3500 being able to beat something that costs more than i make in a year or two. trust me the majority of these people are stuck up weiners, i don't use that word often but i don't know what else to use. usually older men who think that they bought a car so they are automobile enthusiasts, what's even better than that is the fact that half of these people shouldn't even drive a 17 sec car that tops out at 100, nevermind some of the finest automobiles ever produced which can exceed speeds of 160 easily. who buys a ferrari in an auto? i'll tell you who, old rich men who can't drive. these and the old v8 crowd are the reason i like to build cars. that and the fact that i'm poor and don't have a ton of money to spend on a ferrari or a porsche, so i do what i can with what i have, and what i have isn't the best, but with enough time and love, it can compete with the best.


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

because i can  and since i built it, nobody else will have one like it


----------



## SilverBullitt03 (Apr 18, 2003)

*WEll if I dont have to comment about my Spec*

I bought my spec cause it was a quick little car for an everyday driver. 

I am debating on modding the car(Spec V) because I lost some driveability when I built up my Slow 5.0. 

I built up my Mustang Notch because one, it was a clean starting point , no rust or anything. Two, Mustangs are everywhere, but how many clean ones are really left. Kids are destroying them left and right it seems. Three, I built it for me. I dont feel the need to talk about what it runs or what it can an can't do. As with any car , it can always do better. 

I think like what javier said , because I did all the work , built up the T-5 myself, 4340 steel gears , kevlar synchros, not many people can teardown a manual and upgrade it and have it hold up. 

As far as beating more expensive cars at the race track, ya I love to take down a high 12 C5 by a few cars , nuts vs nuts, and we both can crank the AC on the way home. Thats the kinda of race car I like. Sure it feels good to beat a 45k ride in my car LOL.


----------



## BikerFry (Jul 31, 2003)

Whether it's my computer, my car, or one of the oxygen generators I design at work, I just need to tinker. I need to improve things, to make things work better. It's so rewarding to take something and modify it yourself with your own knowledge, intelligence, and skill and have a noticeable improvement. My personal favorite way to tinker is to try to do more with less by being a little clever. For example, I built my computer with a 70 dollar processor (Athlon XP 2400.) I kept the memory in single channel for stability, got a motherboard that allows for control of damn near everything, cooled everything intelligently, and overclocked the shit out of it. Now my system outperforms my roommates' pentium systems that cost 4 times as much to build. I don't have the financial resources to mod my car very much, but I can't wait. I advanced the timing, and added a tach (5spd, no factory tach) but that's about it. But now this little thing is a blast to drive. I can't wait to squeeze a few more horses out of it and really beat on it.

Call it the engineer in me, but I just love to work on shit. I love to give attention to the details that didn't get attention when the thing was being designed.


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

1) It's something for me to do while I'm free. 

2) Keeps me away from trouble.

3) Uniqueness of the car that I am/was working on.

4) The satisfaction of working on the car and gaining some power without breaking things.

5) Something to play with against the big leaguers in the future.


----------



## OddyseusDSM (Mar 19, 2003)

I like it cause I can't leave anything well alone, either its in pieces or I somehow figured out how to put it back together. I've always loved cars and working on my car makes me feel that much closer to it.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

I haven't put a penny into making my car faster, but I do a lot of work on the rally car I co-drive in. So, simple answer, buildup = go faster, win more races, fix stuff we broke, repeat.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

javierb14 said:


> because i can  and since i built it, nobody else will have one like it


What I said in an essay on the Team Serious website, he said in a sentence...just marvelous.


----------



## LONEWOLF (May 22, 2003)

andre said:


> What I said in an essay on the Team Serious website, he said in a sentence...just marvelous.


just cut and paste my friend just cut and paste


----------



## sfhellwig (Feb 4, 2003)

Because I like driving. Maybe its been a long day at work or the kids have been yelling but being alone in the car and listening to the engine makes it all go away. Unfortunately right now I'm too poor to mod my car but someday I'd like to be on the level with project 200sx and know that I did all of the work myself. I do all of the maintenance on the car myself. And all of this is a big sense of accomplishment considering this is the car on which I learned to drive standard. Back when my wife was my girlfriend she bought the car and I couldn't even drive it. Now I drive it daily and on long trips bore her with maintenance/upgrade information from the forum. Its been a long strange trip for me and this car so now I treat it like an old friend who I care about. It's not just me building up my car, its me making a slow consuming project that I enjoy doing which will yield me an enjoyable product in the end. That and when you see a true one off build up thats intelligently done and put together real clean.....that's just artwork in my eyes.


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

considering what an investment my car is, i wanted to learn as much as i could about cars. once you start doing a little research, you find out that stock sucks, its blahhhhh.....so the mods begin. also i didnt want to depend on mechanics all my life. sure, there are things i cant replace/upgrade without the help of a mechanic, but you're not gonna catch me taking my car in for an oil change or tune-up.....

and of course you can beat the feeling of satisfaction when you successfully install a mod. whether it be the header, an alternator, a new stereo deck, or strut bars, once you slam the hood, start it up and take your ride out for a drive, its suh-weet......


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Basically, I modify my car so that my car stands out and be different from all the other Sentras here and believe me,my car *stands out* from all the other Sentras.

It is also to show my individuality/personality and personal tastes...what I do to my car reflects on me..Since everyone nowadays is building an import racer, what I do is make a luxury version, just the opposite of what everyone's doing..but this luxury racer is not just good for show only..it handles and accelerates damn good as well.


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

why...
I have a b11. I build up the car because it's good experience for other project cars and rallycars. Someday...

I like to have a reliable car, so I do my own work when possible and I use better than OEM parts when possible.

I'm cheap, I could go buy a new shiny car, but then I wouldn't want to jump it or do other bad things.

_IT'S FUN!_
I like getting nearly the same time as a new WRX at rallycosses.


----------



## OZMAN (Apr 1, 2003)

My first car i owned was an 83 sentra wich i still have,converting it 2 a full race car for scca events.Why do i biuld up my cars i'll explain.I just recentlly finished my turbo SE-R project had it dynoed 376 hp at 16 pounds of boost with a T3/T4 setup.the car is fukin sick 2 drive 1st threw 3rd gear is a smoke show.lol. One evening driving around i come 2 a red light chillin minding my own business,when a mustang pulled up next 2 me,some *** and his hot girlfriend where stairing all hard and shit,next thing you know he tells me how slow is my car and what kind of rice do i use,I fukin flipped out i told him he was pretty funny and that he was in for a rude awakining.He revved his flowmasters as i idled lumpy with my S3 cams not revving my car up so he wouldn't hear the turbo.the light turned green and he got the jump but as soon as my stage 3 T3/T4 spooled up thats when the fun began i passed him in first, i pulled away in second, and i lost him in third behind all the black sut my car left behind.a mile down the road i come 2 another light he catches up and him and his girls are looking at me like 2 puppys in a pet store,he yelled out whatta got in that thing and i said UNCLE FUKINBENZ.There is nothing sweater than embarrasing someone in front of his girlfriend.OH and im a sick bastard i like biulding fast but sleeper looking cars hey you never know when sum hero is gonna pull up next 2 you lol..... :thumbup:


----------



## Zach200 (Jul 26, 2003)

*Its a BEutiful thing*

Building up your car is an amazing thing. To start with something so average that no person would look twice at it, and change it into a completely customized work of art is absolutely brilliant. The car itself is only a redesigned image of the driver, it shows your personality, your beliefs, and your intentions; more of a self expression of yourself. You see, once you get your car its a nice thing, but when you turn it into something doin the 1/4 mile in 12 or less and making it a functinal daily driver with the looks to COMPLIMENT the performance, thats when it really becomes YOUR car, an aftervision of yourself(at least in my eyes). You start to taste the added performance and become addicted to it, craving for more, then you notice the looks you get while driving it, the jealousy in other's eyes, and you get that feeling that no matter how bad they want it, it will (if u allow it) always be yours, made to your spec. with your heart, perfect in your eyes, and once it becomes what you want, you know all the wrench time, blood, and sweat were all worth it and you enjoyed every minute of it. So ask yourself would you rather buy a piece of artwork or craft one, you know you'll love.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

I only fix whats broke with something better.
The question is when deciding whens something is 'broke'.
Like the color of my rims for example...

Seth


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

*Camo Enhaced Sentra*

My personal motivation to enhace my car is because people here at Mexico City think that an older car (not so, it's a 97 Sentra) are low level cars, or think that B14's are not-so-good cars, people thinks Civics, Jettas or Golfs are much better cars :loser: and humiliate them in a stop light is great :thumbup: 

The second reason is because I LIKE MY CAR.... if I change it, I have to re-learn the details that makes a car and enhace a car is a great way to mantain it's performance.

A third reason is that I like to run, and in Mexican Highways are not so difficult to do it.

BUT..... here a car that looks diferent than similar versions are thieves-magnets so... I always try (and at up to now, I did) that everything that I do to my B14 remains under the hood so when I park or stop at night at a red light looks like an ordinary car, this is a really sad thing and one of the main reasons that I'm planning to move outside of this terrible city, to a much safer town, the problem there is that the streets has cobblestones, and really high stop bumps so I'll have to do something not to destroy my car's bottom.


----------



## TheBomb (Dec 16, 2003)

For me, It is knowing you did it yourself, and the reward that comes with it. I don't exactly do it in the same way you guys do, but regardless, having a piece of yourself in your vehicle is somewhat exciting.

What I like to do is make sweet looking car designs. I used to want to be part of the big-business car industry, but after careful review, they’re full of stuffy business suit guys who have forgotten the real passion for cars. Basically, what the big-business does is they create those cars that we (I) have to fix. We have to fix their looks, performance, and more.

Take a look at my website. Everything there is 100% me. In a year or two, some of those cars (and other secret ones I'm working on) will be produced, and when I'm driving down the street and meet a Ferrari, Porsche, or Lamborghini, I know that my ride is more than just as good looking as their ride (better looking in my opinion). I designed it myself.

It will also be enjoyable when I make a few cars exclusive to myself. When I drive up to ane exotic, that Lamborghini driver will be wondering who the *** makes the car I’m driving. That driver may be able to afford a Lamborghini or Porsche, but he’ll never be able to afford my ride.

Even if I’m not driving my design, but see it somewhere, there is a sense of satisfaction. Whether it someone driving it down the street or a bunch of guys talking about it on an internet forum, there is something there that is rather exhilarating. To know that all my hard work (definitely hasn’t been easy) is paying off. That is why I do it.

I’m plowing my own path, and it sure isn’t easy, but I love doing it. I’m not quite where I want to be, but I’m starting to actually get somewhere, which is exciting to me. Each step towards your goal, whether big or small, brings you just that much closer to your goal. If you never make those steps, you’ll never get there. I’m sure that all of you who invest all of that hard work into your engines, and enjoy teaching those Porsches that OEM sucks feel the same. It is not so much that the car is doing the winning for you (aka Porsche/Ferrari/Lamborghini) as you are doing the winning yourself (aka turbos, etc…). So, even if you’re just starting out, and add a mere extra 15bhp over the OEM, there is still a sense of satisfaction knowing your car is that much faster.

Well, I hope you all enjoyed my little lecture _(Hey!!! Wake up in the back!!)_.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Cool man. Love your designs by the way. But enough of the exotic looking stuff....why dont you show Nissan what the next Sentra should look like.   Good work.


----------



## TheBomb (Dec 16, 2003)

andre said:


> Cool man. Love your designs by the way. But enough of the exotic looking stuff....why dont you show Nissan what the next Sentra should look like.   Good work.


Enough of that exotic stuff? Who says I can’t make a Nissan look exotic?  Anyway, go check out this thread, and leave a reply if you really want to see what the next Sentra should look like.

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=42633


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

There's so many reasons why I built up my car. The main reasons are that it's my number one hobby. I'm fairly positive that this is going to be my biggest hobby for the rest of my life. I also love to drive something that's unique. Not too many boosted B15's out there. I also love the community we have as far as Nissan is concerned. No matter where I go, people share my enthusiasm and energy when it comes to modding my car. It feels great!


----------



## turbo91ser (Apr 30, 2002)

*I would say.......*

The reason I build my car is because it is a form of expression. I have never wanted what everyone else drove. I have modified every car I have ever owned for one purpose or another. I build the ones that handle well for daily driving, and I build the fast ones for hauling ass on the weekends at the track.....


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

#1. i would like to have something i "built" and better than the next guy.
#2. BORED OUT OF MY MIND, so i focus on making the car better.
#3. and everyone in my family has a Honda, one way or the other.


----------



## Standard Games (Dec 7, 2003)

God, what the hell was that guy thinking calling himself 'the bomb'?? That was 'cool' like ten years ago....Oh, I'm an ass but seriously....


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

OZMAN said:


> My first car i owned was an 83 sentra wich i still have,converting it 2 a full race car for scca events.Why do i biuld up my cars i'll explain.I just recentlly finished my turbo SE-R project had it dynoed 376 hp at 16 pounds of boost with a T3/T4 setup.the car is fukin sick 2 drive 1st threw 3rd gear is a smoke show.lol. One evening driving around i come 2 a red light chillin minding my own business,when a mustang pulled up next 2 me,some *** and his hot girlfriend where stairing all hard and shit,next thing you know he tells me how slow is my car and what kind of rice do i use,I fukin flipped out i told him he was pretty funny and that he was in for a rude awakining.He revved his flowmasters as i idled lumpy with my S3 cams not revving my car up so he wouldn't hear the turbo.the light turned green and he got the jump but as soon as my stage 3 T3/T4 spooled up thats when the fun began i passed him in first, i pulled away in second, and i lost him in third behind all the black sut my car left behind.a mile down the road i come 2 another light he catches up and him and his girls are looking at me like 2 puppys in a pet store,he yelled out whatta got in that thing and i said UNCLE FUKINBENZ.There is nothing sweater than embarrasing someone in front of his girlfriend.OH and im a sick bastard i like biulding fast but sleeper looking cars hey you never know when sum hero is gonna pull up next 2 you lol..... :thumbup:




thats what i'm talking about...

having a car built for yourself that nobody else expects. i haven't built my nissan but i've worked on my chevy and i have embarrassed guys with $30k tied up in their mid-90's mustangs.....i haven't put more than a few thousand in my car and its mostly from tires and tranny rebuild, not to mention they dont believe me when i say its got a 2bbl carb. 

Mostly though its knowing that i worked on the car, not someone else, and i worked on it to my specifications. It brings out who I am, my personality and it sets me apart from society. I'm big on the whole thing of being an individual. I dont want "Euro tails" or a park bench on my trunk, i'm not even sure I want to do a paint job, i just want the car to be set apart it a different way, not a beater but set apart. I envision painting it gunmetal and lowering it then slap on 16"s. i dont do much big money work, just little things here and there that work, and i try to work with what came factory....just not for the particular model. 

I also like scaring off the honda boys with the exhaust tone from my nissan (even though chevy does it better) ...good thing they dont know its only got 69hp. Not enough for racing, of which I know that feeling of being beat with your gf in the car..........not only was she in the car but I was beat by an Aerostar....its the last time I've tried to race anyone in my nissan.


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

NOOOO, not an Aerostar!!!


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

minute rice sentra said:


> NOOOO, not an Aerostar!!!


although it was before i had to replace the ECU.....i thnk i found my excuse....someone find me an Aerostar i need a rematch


----------



## TheBomb (Dec 16, 2003)

Standard Games said:


> God, what the hell was that guy thinking calling himself 'the bomb'?? That was 'cool' like ten years ago....Oh, I'm an ass but seriously....


Congratulations on being an ass. :dumbass:


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

TheBomb said:


> Congratulations on being an ass. :dumbass:


 my thoughts too......anyhoo.....i also feel like adding that there is a certain satisfication of doing something toyour car, from a simple oil change to...hell knows what. I've changed alternator belt in 110F and I've replaced my chevy tranny in 25F....even though i cussed like a sailor i still feel like i accomplished something that satisfies my innerself.....speaking of which my innerself is tired and cold...someone turn off winter for me again i need to replace thermostat on chevy...and you guessed it its cold. But yeah...i'm going way off topic of why we build cars so i'll just shut up now :cheers:

last minute word, i also put cherry bomb on fiances geo in 5below zero.......worth it though, sounds good


----------



## BBDETSER (Nov 24, 2003)

yeah, i love to do my own work. i guess it's definately the satisfaction when you can tell people that you swapped in the motor, blueprint, balance the bottom end, teardrop the crankshaft, put in all the bolt ons, the new turbo, even the interior work.

that, and having a one of a kind car that would maim any honda within 100 miles of here.

that's what does it for me.

well that, and the attention the hks BOV gets in the mall parking lot, especially the attention from those hot freshman.


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

old thread. found it in a search for something totally unrelated lol.
im building up my car simply because i want to. i always wanted a really fast car (stemming from my modded out dirtbike days)
everything i do is fast. i had a Honda CR80, extensive engine work, did 98mph (radar gun tested by a policeofficer friend of the family)..never could afford a dyno for it tho D:

i like knowing i built something up myself.
i LOVE the fact that people look at the 1.8L sentra as a grocery getter, but will shit themselves when they hear my GReddy TypeS BOV next summer  (ive literally dreamt about the looks on peoples faces)
i love unexpected things. a honda with a big fin, thats expected. a totally black 1.8L sentra (debadged, totally) launching off the line at N.E.D. and doing a 10 second quarter mile, now THATS unexpected. i guess i just strive to be better than everyone else at whatever i do. i cant settle for knowing that someone somewhere has a faster car (part of my inspiration to turbo my QG18 instead of doing a sr20det swap... so i could beat chimmike ...nothing else) i guess im more like my father than i like to admit, hes an engineer, and spent most of his 16-30 years building up cars in his spare time (he had this SWEET 68 t-bird that ran a 9sec 1/4mile sold tho D:.)
oh well. i guess this thread is ressurected.


----------



## GetsomeGOJO (Apr 4, 2004)

My Sentra is the second car I've purchased. I don't own it yet though. To OWN a car you have to understand the car. Every screw, every valve, every gasket. To OWN a car you need to be one with the car. You must understand what it needs to live. Air, fuel, lubricant, these are muscles, sinews, bread, and water of a living, breathing machine. There is a peace that comes through understanding your car. 
You know you'll never get ripped off by another mechanic. You know that others will respect the knowlege you work to gain. You can help others in need. 
Working on a car is just one more expression of mankind's primal drive of exploration. Turning a wrench makes me feel one with Newton, Columbus or any other who has ever embarked on a voyage of discovery.
Many in the East speak of Zen, a peace that comes from oneness with your surroundings and self. In our modern, motorized world, one can find Zen in the precision of a ball bearing. Under the hood of our cars is a cathedral to man's ingenuity. It's a wonderful place to find solace. Working on cars successfully requires us to stop, think and be patient. These places we journey to help us live happier lives whem we aren't in complete control. When I work on my car I know that I am the one in total command. If something goes wrong, I can blame no one but myself. When I succeed, I feel fulfilled. 
I've owned cars I haven't purchased by becoming as much a part of them as they are of me. By placing myself there, under the hood, as part of the machine, I reflect on the machine that I am and the larger machine we are all a part of.

And the icing on the cake...
Driving, where you and the car become one animal.

And the sprinkles...
Being the Apex Predator, the top of the food chain so to speak. Going faster than the other guy... of course!


----------

